# Crazy Shit Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED]



## randomguy1235 (Feb 7, 2020)

Post crazy images, videos, etc. I'll start. 

This is not a gore thread but gore is allowed, please do not spam gore.

*!WARNING! 

POSTS ALLOWED INCLUDE GORE

VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED

Previous thread
https://incels.is/threads/crazy-shit-megathread-nsfw-allowed.155597/*




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Krezo (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## her (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## BlackBoyo (Feb 7, 2020)

Shut yo bitchass up nigga


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

Catawampus said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 259421


Is he dead?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Feb 9, 2020)

Can't go back for orbiting
Jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

[NSFW] 140786-2de1f19a82dde860feba7e619b9167f1.mp4

OPRitalincel
Start dateOct 20, 2019
1
2
Next
IgnoreWatch




*Ritalincel
 *
JoinedOct 21, 2018Posts38,501Reputation45,877
Oct 20, 2019

Add bookmark
#1





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 261702


Have you ever done one of those at the bar? we call is suicide shot where i live


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Have you ever done one of those at the bar? we call is suicide shot where i live


 No Bro


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 9, 2020)

Fuck you, the gore is fucking disgusting, especially the video where the Norwegian whores are killed and that guy beats up the baby. You probably have no soul left to watch these normally


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/h/1/1669.jpg?1581060849


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Have you ever done one of those at the bar? we call is suicide shot where i live


Have you done the rope shot b4?


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Have you done the rope shot b4?


Not yet man


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zeno (Feb 9, 2020)

ok


----------



## Over (Feb 9, 2020)

Good gore send more gore


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 10, 2020)

You're a fucking loser OP


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice thread, I have a question though:
what was the point of that cop breaking door video in op?


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 10, 2020)

Why would you watch gore jfl
Fucking mentally disabled idiots


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 10, 2020)

Why the fuck I opened that last clip where the maroccoan bastards cut the bitches head? Who watches that shit?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Feb 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> rope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Why the fuck I opened that last clip where the maroccoan bastards cut the bitches head? Who watches that shit?
> View attachment 262350


Sad shit man honestly, not for the feint of heart. The world sucks.


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Sad shit man honestly, not for the feint of heart. The world sucks.


Yeah, and it's just disgusting seeing someone get their head literally sawed off. Those animals didn't even try to do it fast, they liked it. Those kinds of people deserve no justice, they need to be tortured the rest of their miserable lives. Executing or locking up beasts like that isn't punishment enough, they need to be tortured so badly they'll lose their minds.
Something like this.


----------



## Deleted member 4128 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 262552


I guess that's one way to rope.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Mexican police in shootout with the Los Zetas cartel.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Feb 10, 2020)

what the shit?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 10, 2020)

Can we ban this fat annoying loser already


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Allied troops being executed by ISIS.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Feb 10, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Can we ban this fat annoying loser already


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 10, 2020)

This thread is so fucked up. Fuck anyone who posted gore.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> This thread is so fucked up. Fuck anyone who posted gore.



Would you care for a Brazilian manicure?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

How hot links are made.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Feb 10, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 262743


subhuman spic cartels


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 10, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder that women are the perpetrators in roughly 70.8% of child homicides.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

How hot links are made.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pisslord (Feb 11, 2020)

thx doc


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 11, 2020)

I NEED MORE, POST MORE PLEASEEE


----------



## pisslord (Feb 11, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I NEED MORE, POST MORE PLEASEEE


 


Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



[Rage] Welcome to 2020. Try not to go crazy.OffTopic10Today at 4:34 AM



[Mogs] Crazy shit ITT (Ded srs)OffTopic8Feb 2, 2020



[Serious] Does people really do that crazy shit?OffTopic58Jan 15, 2020


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I NEED MORE, POST MORE PLEASEEE



BAKA!!!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 261673


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 262743


Macabre. Kid is screaming "mama". Insanely fucked up gore damn.


StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 263493


Holy fuck what happened to him


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 261695



That child is braver than most people. @0.43 he charges in to defend his mother. What a fucking champ.
I geniuenly cannot watch a few of these videos. I am out. Peace lads. Shit is absolutely brutal.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

This chick has to be a fucking serial killer or some shit





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 11, 2020)

Good thread, I love gore


----------



## Over (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> This chick has to be a fucking serial killer or some shit
> 
> View attachment 263518


I'd fk


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Good thread, I love gore



Watching death and gore videos reminds me that this world is shitty. Helps put life into perspective 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Watching death and gore videos reminds me that this world is shitty. Helps put life into perspective
> View attachment 263533


Send more you goremog whole forum


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Over said:


> Send more you goremog whole forum







Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 11, 2020)

Looksmaxing forum


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Looksmaxing forum







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 263402


What is this?


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> What is this?


A good exercise for your rotator cuffs.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> A good exercise for your rotator cuffs.


Very funny


Spoiler



NO you fucking faggot, what the fuck is that video?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Watching death and gore videos reminds me that this world is shitty. Helps put life into perspective
> View attachment 263533


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 263684


What the shit...?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 263684


BAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAI NEED MORE INFO ON THIS JFL HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

Meh nvm it's fake part of some netflix show


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 11, 2020)

OK THIS IS AWESOME POST MORE, GORE IS LIKE COCAINE TO ME, BUT FUCK YOU ALL FOR DOING THIS AND FUELING MY PAST ADDICTION


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 263542
> 
> 
> View attachment 263567


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Why the fuck I opened that last clip where the maroccoan bastards cut the bitches head? Who watches that shit?
> View attachment 262350


Apparently OP does. There are several users on here that are "predicted" to be future ERers. But OP is legitimately the only one that I would undoubtedly consider watching as a potential serial killer. I hope the FBI are watching him.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Apparently OP does. There are several users on here that are "predicted" to be future ERers. But OP is legitimately the only one that I would undoubtedly consider watching as a potential serial killer. I hope the FBI are watching him.


>Dangerous Inkwell


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 263542
> 
> 
> View attachment 263567



I've seen the first one, and I believe the officer didn't get charged with anything. He should've been shot by his fellow officers right on the spot.


BrendioEEE said:


> >Dangerous Inkwell
> View attachment 263977


Quit projecting bro.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Quit projecting bro.


Learn what that word means.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Learn what that word means.


I'm already aware of the meaning.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Apparently OP does. There are several users on here that are "predicted" to be future ERers. But OP is legitimately the only one that I would undoubtedly consider watching as a potential serial killer. I hope the FBI are watching him.


Pussy ass bitch. This is how it is on this bitch of an Earth.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Pussy ass bitch. This is how it is on this bitch of an Earth.
> 
> View attachment 264535


It is what it is, but why bring these videos up and dwell on them? It doesn't help anyone. Plus, you're the pussy if you feel the need to watch these in order to be manly.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 264548


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> It is what it is, but why bring these videos up and dwell on them? It doesn't help anyone. Plus, you're the pussy if you feel the need to watch these in order to be manly.


I don't get enjoyment from many of the videos I post particularly in this, and the degeneracy thread. The reason I share this stuff is to mentally harden people and expose them to the truth. This world is trash, but that doesn't mean you should give up and wallow, by seeing the true horrors of this world, it should motivate you to rise up.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I don't get enjoyment from many of the videos I post particularly in this, and the degeneracy thread. The reason I share this stuff is to mentally harden people and expose them to the truth. This world is trash, but that doesn't mean should give up and wallow, by seeing the true horrors of this world, it should motivate you to rise up.


Oh, then forgive me for being so quick to judge OP. I just thought you were another edge lord thinking it was funny to post shit like this. But I agree with you.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> It is what it is, but why bring these videos up and dwell on them? It doesn't help anyone. Plus, you're the pussy if you feel the need to watch these in order to be manly.


Why aren't you entertained by death?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Why aren't you entertained by death?
> 
> View attachment 264600


Just different tastes man.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Why aren't you entertained by death?
> 
> View attachment 264600



damn


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Why aren't you entertained by death?
> 
> View attachment 264600


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 12, 2020)

I also have a video of the New Zealand "incident" that was live streamed... but I'm WAY TOO FUCKING SCARED to post that shit here.

If someone is a braver man then me I can PM you the video and you could post it in this thread though.

@BrendioEEE ???


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> I also have a video of the New Zealand "incident" that was live streamed... but I'm WAY TOO FUCKING SCARED to post that shit here.
> 
> If someone is a braver man then me I can PM you the video and you could post it in this thread though.
> 
> @BrendioEEE ???


Everyone's seen it.








Streisand effect - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Everyone's seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True... but still I don't want the government to get the wrong idea about me.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> True... but still I don't want the government to get the wrong idea about me.


----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> It is what it is, but why bring these videos up and dwell on them? It doesn't help anyone. Plus, you're the pussy if you feel the need to watch these in order to be manly.


Stop being a fucking low T faggot.



StoicNihilist said:


> Pussy ass bitch. This is how it is on this bitch of an Earth.
> 
> View attachment 264535


Good content give more


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> Stop being a fucking low T faggot.
> 
> 
> Good content give more


Stop trying to act tough, it's pathetic.


----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Stop trying to act tough, it's pathetic.


Inject T asap. I've been watching gore since years, not regularly.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> Inject T asap. I've been watching gore since years, not regularly.


I had my T checked, it was really high. I'm just not into gore videos. Just like some dudes like rubbing their dicks on feet, I'm not one of them. I can stomach the violence, it's just that I have literally zero fucking interest in watching them.


----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> I also have a video of the New Zealand "incident" that was live streamed... but I'm WAY TOO FUCKING SCARED to post that shit here.
> 
> If someone is a braver man then me I can PM you the video and you could post it in this thread though.
> 
> @BrendioEEE ???


Its 83MB this shitty forum wont let me upload it




AleksVs said:


> I had my T checked, it was really high. I'm just not into gore videos. Just like some dudes like rubbing their dicks on feet, I'm not one of them. I can stomach the violence, it's just that I have literally zero fucking interest in watching them.


Okay leave this thread then JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> Its 83MB this shitty forum wont let me upload it
> View attachment 264697
> 
> 
> Okay leave this thread then JFL


I did, I am just responding to my notifications.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> Its 83MB this shitty forum wont let me upload it
> View attachment 264697
> 
> 
> Okay leave this thread then JFL


Max attachment size is 10mb .


----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Max attachment size is 10mb .


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 264744


----------



## ChadKahn (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 264747


lol


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 12, 2020)

Over said:


> Its 83MB this shitty forum wont let me upload it
> View attachment 264697
> 
> 
> Okay leave this thread then JFL


I send you a PM





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Feb 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 12, 2020)

Brazilian gang war 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Achathin (Feb 12, 2020)

I hate best gore users tbh.


----------



## Over (Feb 13, 2020)

Achathin said:


> I hate best gore users tbh.


Inject T you weakling


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 13, 2020)

🥴
Fuck you guys


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mayorga (Feb 13, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 263542


Any context on that one? The cunt in the uniform has a bitch squeaky voice


BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 263871


This one is good, got a source for it?


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 13, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 264840


This guy is probably being tortured in a government black site right now. 

I bet he really wishes he killed himself instead of surrendering.


BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 266365


Only 3 more posts until you rank up


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pisslord (Feb 14, 2020)

bumporino


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 16, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 268104


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 16, 2020)

Cunts like these two need to be fucking executed.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 269502
> 
> 
> 
> ...


degenthread
degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 270254


*degenthread*


----------



## AbandonShip (Feb 16, 2020)

You guys are fucked up tbh


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zangano1 (Feb 16, 2020)

Crazy shit man




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Feb 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/272226-c09e782eb3cf47fbe1f870a1bda2aa32-mp4.101775/


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Feb 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 270273


Holy shit look at his face it turns red and his eyeballs are popping wtf also that guy walked right past him like nothing?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hades (Feb 20, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 270560


dumbass foid murdered him for nothing


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 20, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## justbigboned (Feb 20, 2020)

Hades said:


> dumbass foid murdered him for nothing


he lived if I remember right


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 21, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1744462/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 22, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 22, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


*AGUA AGUA*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Thoughts on this @Ritalincel?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Thoughts on this @Ritalincel?
> View attachment 281472


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


Meats me


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 275478


never seen gore like this before, this was a new height for me


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Meats me


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 281645


bruh.mp4

context?


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 25, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bruh.mp4
> 
> context?


idk bro


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm setting my groupchats on fire w these not even my friend who has cousins on the dark web can compete anymore


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 284134


Then he ate it


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 1, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 2, 2020)

daily reminder op is faggot who doesnt care and doesnt respond to help others


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> daily reminder op is faggot who doesnt care and doesnt respond to help others


Bro I'm going to do a proper experiement to see how much height it adds exactly chill lol.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Bro I'm going to do a proper experiement to see how much height it adds exactly chill lol.


daily reminder op is a good guy who helps others and if you a girl 5+/10 should suck his d1ck


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Ruby said:


> dementiacel


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Mar 2, 2020)

Imagine unironically watching gore xD


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 2, 2020)

>When someone thinks this is a gore thread.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2020)

VIDEO: NJ troopers pull driver from exploding truck on Route 287


The truck hit a guardrail and an overpass support pillar on Route 287 before bursting into flame and exploding.




nj1015.com






Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 4, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 291874


what's the name of this video and where did you find it


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> what's the name of this video


294239-4f95ffc3d0b76f431fd82d34b2a0cbd0.mp4


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 270179


What anime?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 6, 2020)

Zeta ascended said:


> What anime?











Itou Junji: Collection


In the light of day and in the dead of night, mysterious horrors await in the darkest shadows of every corner. They are unexplainable, inescapable, and undefeatable. Be prepared, or you may become their next victim. Sit back in terror as traumatizing tales of unparalleled terror unfold. Tales...




myanimelist.net





Idk why it has low ratings honestly its pretty based.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 6, 2020)

View attachment 296867


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JMax (Mar 7, 2020)

What foids want to do to every sub 5 PSL male


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 298263


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 300743


Infertility


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## f_11 (Mar 9, 2020)

I want to put my filthy cock in their neck holes


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## f_11 (Mar 9, 2020)

Edgy school shooter thread


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)

#4


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 302104


Clogs me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 302246


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2020)

View attachment 302294


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested page could not be found.


----------



## gymislife (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 12, 2020)

__





Sickipedia


sickipedia.net,sickipedia,hottest joke, newest joke,leaderboard,joke,collection jokes,sick jokes,sick rude,joke pedia,sick article




www.sickipedia.net


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 307996
> 
> 
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


Jfl at the people who don't even try to stop him but instead all try to film him


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 14, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Jfl at the people who don't even try to stop him but instead all try to film him


I'm confused, what the fuck happened?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 14, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I'm confused, what the fuck happened?


Bruh the dude committed suicide running in the thunder with a tin foil who conducts the electricity


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 14, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Bruh the dude committed suicide running in the thunder with a tin foil who conducts the electricity


Fucking assholes filmed while he killed himself. Most people are assholes.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## pisslord (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 15, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 302295


@SirGey "muh only drug dealers get this in south America" 

Shut the fuck up you monkey looking Brazilian third world shitstain, your people are shit and you know it


BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 295045


Source on this?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Shut the fuck up you monkey looking Brazilian third world shitstain







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Gudru said:


> Source on this?


idk man


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 15, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 309370
> 
> 
> idk man


Legit what @SirGey looks like


StoicNihilist said:


> Cunts like these two need to be fucking executed.
> View attachment 269502
> 
> 
> ...


Try telling me one more time whites aren't superior. 

The only times where whites do this it's justified, like when the Jews turned Germany poor and tried corrupting everything


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2020)

Morbidly obese people need to be cremated at a lower temperature so the fat doesn’t quickly liquify and start pouring out of the creamatorium.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Morbidly obese people need to be cremated at a lower temperature so the fat doesn’t quickly liquify and start pouring out of the creamatorium.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Morbidly obese people need to be cremated at a lower temperature so the fat doesn’t quickly liquify and start pouring out of the creamatorium.


Drip's Me XD


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 17, 2020)

It’s over for many men. Gallons and gallons of men, man. Society is doomed. Let’s hope it isn’t over for you man. That would be some depressing shit.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 17, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > Morbidly obese people need to be cremated at a lower temperature so the fat doesn’t quickly liquify and start pouring out of the creamatorium.
> ...


U would obviously have to be creamated at a lower temp .


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 19, 2020)

So you have mental issues man? Ded srs, this shit here is too nihilistic and completely nuts, whats wrong with you? Can you explain? Are you actually psychopathic?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 19, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> So you have mental issues man? Ded srs, this shit here is too nihilistic and completely nuts, whats wrong with you? Can you explain? Are you actually psychopathic?


It's just crazy videos man.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> TsarTsar444 said:
> 
> 
> > So you have mental issues man? Ded srs, this shit here is too nihilistic and completely nuts, whats wrong with you? Can you explain? Are you actually psychopathic?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 316481


*degenthread*
*degenthread*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 316483


Wtf


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 317864






s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 24, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 318760


I want that cop as my girlfriend.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## eyearea (Mar 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 262333


 Title pls


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 29, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 319697


Wtf is this


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 29, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 319697


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 327890


Body pics? (for science)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2020)

Someone put random bags of pork rinds in the bathroom at the park

OPSurgerySoon 
Start date21 minutes ago
IgnoreWatch




*SurgerySoon
Wizard*
JoinedAug 4, 2019Posts1,278Reputation683
21 minutes ago

Add bookmark
#1
I just got done doing a very late run at a local park, and when I went into the men's bathroom (which is already disgusting enough that it could've been used as a set piece in Resident Evil 7), I saw a bunch of bags of pork rinds laid out across both sinks.

This shit is obviously weird enough as it is, but the story's about to take a sick turn. I noticed that one of the bags had some weird-looking black liquid on it (see the up-close photo of the green bag - look next to the "C" of the word "Country"), so I leaned in to smell it.

What did it smell like?

ROADKILL - literally like a dead animal.

Then I realized that the black liquid must be liquified entrails from a dead animal. The question is, what kind of sick twisted fuck would rub dead animal juice all over a bunch of bags of pork rinds and then lay them out all over the sinks in a public bathroom?

And I thought I had issues

Photo proof:


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## honky (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## honky (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 2, 2020)

Wild animals take back control of Mexican resorts


The animals were filmed in the coastal resorts of Cancun and Riviera Maya in the south-eastern Mexican state of Quintana Roo. Mexican authorities ordered a lockdown that will last until April 30.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 2, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Brazilian gang war
> 
> View attachment 265509


They are speaking Spanish and clear as day Mexican accent you idiot. It’s the cartel.
....

This world is beyond sickening.


This is the face of a depraved evil whore who likes killing small animals with her heels








Fuck who ever posted those videos, stay incel you scum.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 267433


Aftermath pics?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Jfl at the people who don't even try to stop him but instead all try to film him


What was happening?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> What was happening?


https://looksmax.org/threads/crazy-shit-megathread-nsfw-allowed.97218/post-1911265Literally 2 posts below it bruh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/crazy-shit-megathread-nsfw-allowed.97218/post-1911265Literally 2 posts below it bruh


I saw the video i meant what was happening in the video why the lights/lightning?


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I saw the video i meant what was happening in the video why the lights/lightning?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> View attachment 336334


Why you mad


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Why you mad
> View attachment 336335


Idk if trolling me or if retard


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Idk if trolling me or if retard


Stfu


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 3, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Stfu


Why you mad


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Why you mad
> View attachment 336338


Why u post Pitt doing a weird expression? Adds nothing to the convo


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 3, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


>


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 3, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 336339


Tbh


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Why u post Pitt doing a weird expression? Adds nothing to the convo


Stfu


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 3, 2020)

damn that bull was explosive, especially going from a very slow walk to full speed. it was like a bullet train


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Apr 3, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Post crazy images, videos, etc. I'll start.
> 
> This is not a gore thread but gore is allowed, please do not spam gore.
> 
> ...



BrendEEEEno is a /ag/ cuckeroo gore lover


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 3, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> BrendEEEEno is a /ag/ cuckeroo gore lover


Can you repeat that in English?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 5, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 338328
> 
> View attachment 338329
> 
> ...


Damn, you legit have no chance against a knife


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Apr 7, 2020)

my_babel_physics_pro said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 341750


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 342859
> 
> View attachment 342860


Is he dead?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Is he dead?


It was nerve gas, he's fine.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 8, 2020)

This thread caused me nightmare 

Do people find this fun and enjoyable??? Jeez


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 8, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> They are speaking Spanish and clear as day Mexican accent you idiot. It’s the cartel.
> ....
> 
> This world is beyond sickening.
> ...


did you finally go acidfacing? 😳


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.












Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 9, 2020)

got any footage of corona patients dying in ventilators?

:cage3:


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 346455


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 346489


*degenthread*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 346506


*degenthread*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

degenthread
degenthread
degenthread


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 9, 2020)

Didn't watch.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 344715


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 11, 2020)

Brb going acidfacing 😳

OPElias 
Start date9 minutes ago
IgnoreWatch




*Elias
‎*
JoinedNov 27, 2019Posts4,431Reputation6,040
9 minutes ago

Add bookmark
#1
Be back in 20 min


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Apr 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 336359




Holy shit he must be the luckiest dude ever


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 15, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 16, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> did you finally go acidfacing? 😳


Only a few times, 

this year.

Corona really got in the way 😔

It’s more of a weekend pastime really.


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 16, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Only a few times,
> 
> this year.
> 
> ...


I want to do acid so bad this summer but quarantine got me fucked up


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 16, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> I want to do acid so bad this summer but quarantine got me fucked up


Yeah. It’s really fun. Especially when they start screaming and flailing their arms on the ground scratching at their face making it worse, or running into things lol.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 16, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> I want to do acid so bad this summer but quarantine got me fucked up


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 360275


degenthread


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Apr 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 360293


*degenthread*


BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 360293



*degenthread*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 360296


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 17, 2020)

nice try to doxx me thread i aint buying it


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)

Blowing seagulls up with alka seltzer


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Apr 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 350417
> 
> View attachment 350418
> 
> ...


What a fucking coward. Hung himself right in front of his kid.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Apr 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 350417
> 
> View attachment 350418
> 
> ...


Last one is good damn


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> What a fucking coward. Hung himself









BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## StoicNihilist (Apr 18, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> They are speaking Spanish and clear as day Mexican accent you idiot. It’s the cartel.
> ....
> 
> This world is beyond sickening.
> ...


Hey, I just want to expose people to the evils of this world. 

And I fucked a foid recently and ascended so:


----------



## Dog face (Apr 18, 2020)

what a thread wow


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 18, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Hey, I just want to expose people to the evils of this world.
> 
> And I fucked a foid recently and ascended so:


You haven’t ascended if you’re still here.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 284637


THESE TYPE OF SPOOKY ASS SHIT CALLED?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 20, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> THESE TYPE OF SPOOKY ASS SHIT CALLED?


void


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Apr 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> void


IM IN UTTER DISBELIEF SEND EXAMPLE VIDEO IN JEWTUBE


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Apr 22, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fuck you, the gore is fucking disgusting, especially the video where the Norwegian whores are killed and that guy beats up the baby. You probably have no soul left to watch these normally


 bluepilled soyboy cuck


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 23, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## honky (May 2, 2020)

BBC Confirmed




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (May 2, 2020)

honky said:


> BBC Confirmed
> View attachment 386530


Holy shit good one


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## basedfedoracel (May 4, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Sad shit man honestly, not for the feint of heart. The world sucks.


old but hearing her scream ow was so fucking sad, I fucking hate this sick world


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 4, 2020)

honky said:


> BBC Confirmed
> View attachment 386530


what the hell


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## honky (May 4, 2020)

Haha I was gonna post ngl. Reminds me of this.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (May 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 390103


Good one and shit that guys face was scary as fk


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 14, 2020)

spend 5 hours on /gif/ = the thread

these unfunny memes where it cuts off in the middle or adds music or some dumb shit like the african coffin guys or the jojo To Be Continued are NOT funny,


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (May 17, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> How hot links are made.
> 
> View attachment 262803


lol


----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 425299


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2020)

Habd's Remains


Habd's Remains is a quest item in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. They are found on the body of a Chaurus Reaper in the Frostflow Abyss. As his wife's journal indicates, Habd had asked for his bones to be burned in the lighthouse flame after he died, so that he could feel he was still helping guide...




elderscrolls.fandom.com


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 3, 2020)

I have never gotten a solid answer on if this was part of a movie set or something much much worse that got leaked online.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 443383


I like ur mommy


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 443435


What is that ritty bro?



BrendioEEE said:


> I have never gotten a solid answer on if this was part of a movie set or something much much worse that got leaked online.
> View attachment 441404


Only gooks would do such a thing in the future, that's creepy af.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2020)

john2 said:


> What is that ritty bro?


real zombie in china


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2020)

john2 said:


> Only gooks would do such a thing in the future, that's creepy af.


It could be Jews or some fucked elite/celeb too.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jun 6, 2020)

Crazy shit, man.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mr Cel (Jun 6, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> View attachment 264207


Pizda im materina bolesna


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 451164


SUPERPAJEET


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

@Ritalincel 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @Ritalincel


Hi.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CristianT (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 451817


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jun 9, 2020)

i posted sum porn 4 u @BrendioEEE:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jun 9, 2020)

nsfws me


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jun 9, 2020)

There's probably animal abuse posted, I'm not doing this again.




Edit: I just checked above jfl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 453288


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

post more cunt


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 451148


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>











Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Over (Jun 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 457587


I need source video on that


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Over said:


> I need source video on that


I honestly don't know where any of this shit comes from man, I don't even remember downloading any of it, jfl it's over for me.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 457625


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 465948


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 466003


degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

[ISPOILER][/ISPOILER]


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 451148


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 21, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 469456


degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Nisse (Jun 21, 2020)

Uncage @inceletto


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 23, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 472011


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 472311
> 
> View attachment 472314


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 25, 2020)

View attachment 474003


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 474003



*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 25, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> The requested page could not be found.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zercic (Jun 26, 2020)

95% of the videos won’t lod for me


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 476964


degenthread


----------



## Zercic (Jun 26, 2020)

Zercic said:


> 95% of the videos won’t lod for me


*load


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)

Zercic said:


> 95% of the videos won’t lod for me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2020)

Zercic said:


> 95% of the videos won’t lod for me


over4u, phoneposter


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


*degenthread*


----------



## Zercic (Jun 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> over4u, phoneposter


I see


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2020)

Funorbrox


Funorbrox is a player spoof who could be seen playing Castle Wars during the Gnomecopter Tours.



runescape.wiki


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2020)

__





Urban Dictionary: (sqrt(cos(x))*cos(999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(9-x^2), -sqrt(9-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5


Don't try solving it, just put it into google, it makes a nice heart! idea from some other guy thanks




www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 480265


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2020)

(sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200 x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(9-x^2), -sqrt(9-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 482214


Fuck you xD


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 486467


Try osrs


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crazy shit, man.


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 3, 2020)

jm10 said:


> Crazy shit, man.


Yeaaa bro


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fatsofag said:


> Yeaaa bro
> View attachment 489386


lol frère


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 3, 2020)

jm10 said:


> lol frère


U french bro ?


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 3, 2020)

Fatsofag said:


> U french bro ?


oui i am french


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jul 3, 2020)

jm10 said:


> oui i am french


T'es français bro ?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 3, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 489923


Based elephant ngl.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey didn't both this and the degenthread reach over 29 pages? What happened?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Hey didn't both this and the degenthread reach over 29 pages? What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 8, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 481819


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Vermilioncore (Jul 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 505502


It’s over for that seal


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 10, 2020)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 11, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 507489


craziest shit


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 508325


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jul 11, 2020)

Eew


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


*💢s*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

craziest shit


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 12, 2020)

STOP BUMPING YOUR SHIT THREAD​


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

inceletto said:


> STOP BUMPING YOUR SHIT THREAD​


Cope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 511853







What is the back story of this, why did this whore get btfo


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 511905


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 511922


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Jul 14, 2020)

HERE ANON




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 14, 2020)

Anonymous 07/15/20(Wed)08:11:52 No.299423485▶
>>299423846 >>299423891 >>299423996 >>299424574 >>299425087
File: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.gif (92 KB, 190x190)




VOTE NO ON SLAYER GARBAGE


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ah


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous 07/15/20(Wed)08:11:52 No.299423485▶
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 517175


no more browsing cuck chan for u boyo


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 517287


degenthread


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 517288


degenthread


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> degenthread


No degen for your Roping Subhuman


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 517288


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> degenthread


----------



## Edgar (Jul 15, 2020)

Dude you ever think like what if this kinda crazy shit happened to you? 
You never think about it but my cousin was not so fornutate, he died when got crushed under a truck in December. I had a nightmare where I saw these big lights coming from the left and I reached out and couldn't save him. It was brutal. Still can't watch the part where they actually get hit, just pause right before.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 517371


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DharkDC (Jul 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> View attachment 525157


degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 511840





kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 511850







Your browser is not able to display this video.





























Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> View attachment 526506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 19, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> *degenthread*


*Worrying trend: Kids in Mangaluru getting easy access to child porn on Twitter*

Wed, Oct 7 2015 11:13:57 AM


_*Deekshith D V
Daijiworld Media Network – Mangaluru*_

*Mangaluru, Oct 7:* With the advent of modern technology, people often wonder whether children having access to social media is a boon or a bane. This question often lingers in the minds of every parent and compels them to restrict the use of social media access to the minimum at home. Their worry is not unfounded, considering the contemporary scenario where crime rates and violence against children are on the increase.

There are many instances to prove that minors using the social media get exposed to child pornography and explicit content after coming into contact with 'online predators' and paedophiles who create fake accounts in these social media to promote pornography. This situation unfortunately is worse in cities where many schoolgoing students have access to mobile phones and social media like Twitter, where, often fake accounts are created by 'online predators' or paedophiles.

In a worrying trend, children in Mangaluru seem to be becoming exposed to explicit adult content on the internet, that too child pornography.





*(Pic supplied by Santhosh Kumar)*

Santhosh Kumar, a resident of Valencia, a few days back found a group of little boys who were discussing explicit content they found in a Twitter page and was stunned to hear their conversation. Twitter is extensively used for social networking and often, ill used by online predators to disseminate and promote the child pornography which is illegal and violation of law in many countries. Twitter has a well defined policy against posting content that show sexual exploitation of children. The policy states that such content, when brought to its notice, would be removed without further notice and reported to The National Center for Missing & Exploited Children, and the person's account suspended. But despite the terms, such pornographic content is easily available on Twitter.

Speaking to daijiworld.com, Santhosh Kumar said, "I was really stunned to find that these boys were discussing about the explicit content in our region. When I checked the Twitter, I was extremely shocked to see the child pornography content, and I approached the police station."

He further said, "This is a gross violation of law and it is illegal. Predators who use the social media to propagate their vested motives through such explicit images should be penalized. That page should be removed immediately."

As a responsible citizen, Santhosh approached the police station for three consecutive days to file a complaint, but all he got was a feeble response asking him to come the next day. When he went to the police station and the commissionate office in the city, no police personnel entertained him, instead they were cool about the whole issue, he alleges.

He then approached child welfare committee, Prajna Counselling Centre and Padi-Child Line, all of whom expressed shock at what they saw. 

Santhosh along with officials of Padi-Child Line and Prajna Counselling Centre also approached the SP on Tuesday October 6 evening and filed a complaint. The SP and other police personnel while accepting the complaint acknowledged that the content was indeed child pornography and asked Santhosh to file a fresh complaint with details about the Twitter handle of the offenders. The officers also assured that a stern notice would be sent to Twitter to suspend the accounts and justify how such content was allowed in its server.

On Wednesday October 7, Santhosh Kumar would be approaching the DCP with the complaint backed by relevant data. Once the DCP accepts the complaint, it would be forwarded to the police commissioner who will then write to Twitter to take action. This route is being chosen so that action would initiate from a law enforcing agency, said Santhosh.

"Twitter operates in San Francisco, USA, and this is a serious offense on US soil," Santhosh pointed out.

Renni D'Souza, director of Padi-Child Line speaking to daijiworld said, "Child pornography is an offence under POCSO and IT Acts and this is a violation of law. Proper action will be initiated and we will write to Twitter to ban the account. If there is no response from the police department, we will approach the child welfare commission in this regard," he said.

Hilda Rayappan of Prajna Counselling Centre said, "This is an illegal thing considering that the content was posted by minors in social media. It is really bad and being responsible citizens and in view of the betterment of the society, we should oppose this tooth and nail."

Also, it has been decied that underage children who were found to access these accounts would be sent for counselling immediately.

Speaking to daijiworld on the issue, Shwetha K T, a psychologist at Manasa Nursing Home, Shimoga, said, "The concept of children viewing explicit content can be viewed from three angles. The present generation has easy accesibility to almost everything, both positive and negative. Children are exposed to information overload much before they acquire stable moral development. Adding to this at a second level is the fact that sex is a taboo in the Indian scenario. The adult society refuses to answer the little minds' questions on rape, masturbation and so on and this builds curiosity. This curiosity sets the child in search of answers to their questions. They look for the net to discuss with peer groups and try dangerous sexual experiments to answer their curiosities. At the third level, media also has a role to play.

"Being exposed to porn definitely has negative psychological consequences on children. It is high time we change our mindset and work on these issues. Childeren as young as 13 and 14 getting acquainted to porn is really shocking," she said.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 530691







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 20, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 530689







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 536985


----------



## Gaston (Jul 23, 2020)

Check out these *crazy GUNS*


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Gaston said:


>


Gaston Villian GIF - Gaston Villian WorkingOut GIFs


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 23, 2020)

Crazy shit, man


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 23, 2020)

after i cum i can shit easier


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 538025


----------



## Weed (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 24, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 543821


I had one that said "in 7 minutes."


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> You're a fucking loser OP







 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 544380


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)

Anonymous 07/24/20(Fri)07:14:04 No.17545242▶
>>17545079 (OP)
>>17545081
>>17545085
>>17545091
>>17545095
>>17545099
>>17545102
>>17545105
>>17545111

cancer of the human race. we need to round these people up and gas them.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Nisse (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 26, 2020)

BalkanPig said:


> View attachment 544452


Let's be honest that's definitely Thailand


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> Let's be honest that's definitely Thailand


Those sort of things are normal in China and Thailand.Best part is no one cares while crossing in front of a corpse.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Jul 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 27, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 549050







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jul 28, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 546811


That's permanent brain damage right there


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 29, 2020)

Lets get this to number 1 on trending


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 29, 2020)

Crazy shit, man


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2020)

godirl said:


> View attachment 557195


degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 561272


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 3, 2020)

I think I sprained my penis


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQQQQ]M[QQ…


archived 3 Aug 2020 08:20:40 UTC




archive.vn


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## TheMewingBBC (Aug 3, 2020)

Bro your shit getting dox throughout discord. You piss somebody off so hard they made a hot spreading your entire info across chatrooms


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 3, 2020)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Bro your shit getting dox throughout discord. You piss somebody off so hard they made a hot spreading your entire info across chatrooms


Yeah I saw the fake dox lol, had some retard contact me on discord. Wonder if it's one of Tahlia's 4 Orbiters, one of Knajjd's Orbiters, or something her parents did, from some of the way they word things tho i'm pretty sure its one of Tahlia's 4 tho, but if it was i'm sure one of my buddies who still uses /r9k/ would have told me they saw something like that on 4chan, and I haven't gotten any messages of that so it's very possible it could def be one of knajjd's butt buddies. Still waiting for that phone call tho, jfl.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Aug 4, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 566217


@Vermilioncore


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

`[MEDIA=reddit]Drama/comments/i3lrmv[/MEDIA]`


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 566225


degenthread


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




proof that chad could get away from everything


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Aug 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 568547


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 564003


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 568582


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Aug 6, 2020)

Weed said:


> View attachment 569686


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Aug 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 570022


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 8, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 573925






s


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread stop disobeys cop sign with Rage.

20 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread stop disobeys cop sign with Rage.
low IQ thread .
21 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [Blackpill] .co user dog pilled by onw family member with Rage.
My dog fucked my cousin already Thread startergymletethnicel Start dateToday at 11:26 AM IgnoreWatch gymletethnicel JBW is law ★★★★★...
21 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [JFL] 573719-0b4e81395dc05e1dab8e85e25494983c.webm with Rage.
[JFL] 573719-0b4e81395dc05e1dab8e85e25494983c.webm shit thread AbandonShip Post #2 A moment ago Forum: OffTopic [LifeFuel] Virtue...
22 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [JFL] 573719-0b4e81395dc05e1dab8e85e25494983c.webm with Rage.

22 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [Blackpill] Car driver accidentally ropes while attempting overtakeing large vehicle with Rage.

22 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [NSFW] Degeneracy Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED] with Rage.

23 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [NSFW] Degeneracy Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED] with Rage.
[Cymbalta] 1. A pill for crazy people, or people who want to stop their family from looking at them funny, including the family dog. 2...
24 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [NSFW] Degeneracy Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED] with Rage.

25 minutes ago





Tellem--t reacted to your post in the thread [NSFW] Degeneracy Megathread [NSFW ALLOWED] with Rage.

25 minutes ago


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 577313


A tragic loss for the UV mapping community.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2020)

#1,818  (degenthread)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 592321


*SPIRALS ME



*


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 17, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 596077


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 17, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 596405


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 18, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>





BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 596800
> View attachment 596800
> View attachment 596800
> View attachment 596800
> ...


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600556


Stop spamming broken links you fucking cakebatter brained idiot. I’m going to spaz out on your cunt cake ass. 🐌🐣🐜🐣🐝🦆👍😄😃🦄🐤🦍🙈🐯🐞🐝👂🐒🐒🐯🙈🙈🙈🙈


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Stop spamming broken links you fucking cakebatter brained idiot. I’m going to spaz out on your cunt cake ass. 🐌🐣🐜🐣🐝🦆👍😄😃🦄🐤🦍🙈🐯🐞🐝👂🐒🐒🐯🙈🙈🙈🙈


Stop using whatever shitty device you're using and start browsing this site on google chrome on a windows 10 computer made 2018 or later on the latest drivers bro.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600569


You use google chrome = degenerate


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 18, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> on google chrome on a windows 10 computer made 2018 or later on the latest drivers bro.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> You use google chrome = degenerate


Hipster cuck, most people can see what I post.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600589


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600591


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600500


#1,849  (degenthread)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600606


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 600508


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 601471


Where is the credit's mem at the end? .


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

#2,008  (degenthread)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## zzevaz (Aug 22, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 261673


ngl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 22, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 26, 2020)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



JFL crazy shit man tbhOffTopic3Monday at 6:27 PM


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 28, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> How hot links are made.
> 
> View attachment 263194


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 28, 2020)

Spoiler: How the fuck is this on youtube


----------



## Maxout (Aug 28, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 626579


post more


----------



## Maxout (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Maxout (Aug 28, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> Spoiler: How the fuck is this on youtube



good protein tho


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 29, 2020)

Maxout said:


> CommanderCope said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: How the fuck is this on youtube








Peepcheeks2 years ago
Remember the turtle from Nemo this is him now feel old yet


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 29, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> Spoiler: How the fuck is this on youtube



degenthread


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 631339





Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



JFL crazy shit man tbhOffTopic3Monday at 6:27 PM


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 631349


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 2, 2020)

View attachment 638001


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Sep 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I don't get enjoyment from many of the videos I post particularly in this, and the degeneracy thread. The reason I share this stuff is to mentally harden people and expose them to the truth. This world is trash, but that doesn't mean you should give up and wallow, by seeing the true horrors of this world, it should motivate you to rise up.


and I love you for that


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 2, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> This world is trash


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2020)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



JFL I cant believe people go crazy over this kind of shitOffTopic13Today at 9:07 AM


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 5, 2020)

favorite poster hands down


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2020)

TODAY IN HISTORY: The entirely literal origin of a computer slang word







*September 9*
One of the world's first computers, the Harvard Mark II, started malfunctioning on September 9, 1946.
As pioneering computer scientists Grace Hopper and Bill Burke dissembled it, they came across a moth squished in a relay.
The computer scientists and engineers at Harvard soon began referring to problems in the hardware as "computer bugs".


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 646724


Aug 27, 2020


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Aug 27, 2020


You got me fucked up if you think i'm going through 41 previous pages but pretty sure I posted that before August 27th and this is the third repost tbhtbh cope jfl XD


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 11, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 14, 2020)

i h8 women


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 14, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 668471


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 668476


over for shitstreeters
https://looksmax.org/threads/shitst...it-again-white-men-are-superior-gtfih.205545/


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 17, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 673325


*💊       ded srs?*


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 17, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 673325


Monday at 4:52 PM


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 2, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


> Monday at 4:52 PM


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Oct 19, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>



You play osrs?


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 19, 2020)

Your suicide will be the craziest shit posted itt. 
Please make it happen.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Oct 19, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> Your suicide will be the craziest shit posted itt.
> Please make it happen.


Cope he mogs you to self harm, you dirty recessed rat


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 19, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> Cope he mogs you to self harm, you dirty recessed rat








How big is the mog?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> Your suicide will be the craziest shit posted itt.
> Please make it happen.


https://looksmax.org/threads/oh-my-...his-epic-screencap-for-years-too-come.224647/


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Oct 19, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> View attachment 745068
> 
> 
> How big is the mog?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 19, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 20, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> View attachment 745069


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2020)

Vermilioncore said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Reiraku (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 18, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 23, 2020)

36 comments


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

View attachment 845681


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

View attachment 845881


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Dec 3, 2020)

kind of funny that this website isn't banned in Turkey


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> kind of funny that this website isn't banned in Turkey







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 3, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 846016


This nigga is back 
keeping a low profile jfl


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 3, 2020)

Daw said:


> View attachment 846044


Jfc that pfp


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 871115


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2020)

Proex said:


> View attachment 871141


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2020)

Proex said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>







halloween is done


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 871182


GOOD MORNING NIGHT CITY


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2020)

Proex said:


> View attachment 871181
> 
> halloween is done


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 25, 2020)

Proex said:


>


rare


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 891119


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 26, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 29, 2020)

Thread starterTitleForumRepliesDate



Is putting your dick in crazy worth it?Offtopic42Yesterday at 8:15 AM


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 903259






s


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 11, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 923060


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 11, 2021)

Proex said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2021)

Proex said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Bicycle Race Lyon to Geneva 1896


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jan 31, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 270182


life for thieves, death for cops!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 10949 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 891994


uhhhh did he die bro?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 31, 2021)

image


Image image hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 4, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 957573


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 968692


Do you have that vid of the kid being squashed by an elevator? One of the worst videos I watched. There's no gore but it's sad and hard to watch because of the fact that it's such a brutal death for a child to experience and it came out of nowhere and the kids have to tell their parents what happened.

Basically 3 kids are walking out a lift which has 2 doors and they shut 1 kid off inbetween the 2 doors and then the lift starts going down and squashes him

Holy fuck it fucks me up just thinking about it Jesus man


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 968796


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 16, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 989525


I THREW MY FUCKING PHONE AND I HAD HEADPHONES IN


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 17, 2021)

rekt thread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JL~ (Feb 19, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 989518





Spoiler


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 24, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 1, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1016197


I see


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1025566


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2021)

https://looksmax.org/posts/5302138/reactionshttps://looksmax.org/posts/5302142/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

View attachment 1040294


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 14, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1040998


Go I here


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2021)

Members who reacted to message #37







looksmax.org


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2021)

Deleted member 1774 said:


>







XD


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 19, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Members who reacted to message #37
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 19, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 19, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

View attachment 1051685


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 20, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1053186


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1053186


over


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 21, 2021)

لسانك حصانك إن صنته صانك وإن أهنته أهانك


----------



## Hozay (Mar 21, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> لسانك حصانك إن صنته صانك وإن أهنته أهانك


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 29, 2021)

Not a molecule fat american pig


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Nutbuster420 said:


> Not a molecule fat american pig


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 29, 2021)

Tony


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 29, 2021)

Teny


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 29, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13107 (Apr 4, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 334307


Context?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 4, 2021)

AbusedDOGxd said:


> Context?


No idea man


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1079441


Im getting more of a seared bite


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 8, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Fuck you, the gore is fucking disgusting, especially the video where the Norwegian whores are killed and that guy beats up the baby. You probably have no soul left to watch these normally


Link?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (May 1, 2021)

s


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 1, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 5, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1123126


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Deleted member 2854 said:


> You're a fucking loser OP


Roped


----------



## Ritalincel (May 7, 2021)

Members who reacted to message #37







looksmax.org


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 7, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Members who reacted to message #37
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritalincel (May 8, 2021)

Similar threads​








Discussion When 4chan takes a shit, Reddit is the sewer where the shit collects and rots. The users are the rats who eat the shit.

Ritalincel
Feb 3, 2021
Offtopic
Replies7Views160
Feb 7, 2021
Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (May 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 15, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 24, 2021)

[–]darkavenger508 292 points 10 months ago
In college I was on the student entertainment committee or whatever the hell it was called and decided I would use my "weight" to get my old band to play with AC, Tear It Up, and Dataclast which were all crap I was listening to at the moment. Everyone else except AC couldn't do it, and my band was a stupid 60s garage rock/punk band, so the fact that we'd be opening for something like AC was irresitible and I got like $500 from the student gov't to be stupid with it.
I was waiting around in my campus apt nervously for them to show up for most of the afternoon, until I heard a loud car horn blaring from the parking lot and knew it was them. I walked out to see two cars, one had a bunch of complete scumbags stepping out of it, cans of Budweiser literally rolling out of the doors as they emerged. They looked like utter pieces of shit. I introduced myself and asked where Seth was. They pointed to one of the cars where he was still sitting in the passenger seat, pounding a bottle of vodka.
We went back to my apartment where my roommate had tried to impress them by having the Haunted cd blasting. Seth immediately told me to "turn this faggot shit off" and handed me his own cd to put on, which had a flaming swastika on the cover and was an album by esteemed Tom Waits soundalikes Affirmative Apartheid.
I told them that I'd bought several cases of beer to entertain them, which they dug into happily. Their group was: * Seth Putnam * Josh Martin the guitarist * one of the drummer guys * Roadie #1, "Lenny", who was about 5'2 and had a half-arm. Not like he was missing part of it, but it was a birth defect arm that was only about a foot long. On the birth defect arm he had a Dungeons & Dragons tattoo. * Roadie #2, "Chris", who stood about 6'5 and had a ponytail that made him look like the guy from Game of Thrones.
Seth kept making tons of "Hey I heard this school has tons of niggers and dykes" type comments to me, but when he saw that wasn't really going to impress/alarm/whatever me, they all sort of "calmed down" a bit and just focused on getting drunk. Around 6:55 they freaked out that the Simpsons was coming on and all sat down to watch.
During the Simpsons episode, Seth turned to Chris and said "Hey Chris, can you put my beer down for me? I'm too fat."
They started getting more drunk and kept demanding I find them "drugs". I told them I didn't really do drugs and gave them some weed, but they weren't satisfied. My Haunted-fan straightedge roommate was freaking out, worrying they'd trash the place if they didn't get drugs, so he ran out to "get drugs". A few minutes later, he came back with a tube of uncooked ketamine and told me to give it to them. I incredulously asked where the fuck he got it from, but he was all "Don't worry! Just give it to them before they go crazy!". So I gave Seth the ketamine. He asked what it was, and I said "Ketamine". He then, without hesitation, unscrewed the tube and began pouring it into his mouth. Like, gobs and gobs of it. Martin was all "Don't bogart that shit!" and took a bunch into his own mouth. They kept drinking until I told them we should really get over to the venue (an on-campus site) to start getting ready for the show.
I get in a car with Martin driving. Seth tells me about how GG Allin once asked them to be his backing band, and we bonded over both owning Johnny Rebel records. Then out of nowhere he grabbed the steering wheel and whipped it to the right, sending us off the road and careening across the grass. Martin got back onto the road and dismissed it with "Stop being a jerk!" as Seth apparently did "wacky" stuff like that all the time.
We get to the venue and start setting things up, and my bandmates are all deciding to play a three song set and get the fuck off campus before there's a riot. As I'm helping them set up, Seth realizes the beer is still in my apartment. Chris and I decide to walk back to get it. We do so, and away from the rest of the band I learn that Chris would like to study audio engineering and had considered SUNY Purchase at some point. I ask him if AC really gets into a lot of trouble at shows, and if they really need him. "Oh, absolutely, all the time. And if its too much, I always have this." He pulls up his pantleg to reveal a gun in his boot.
As we continue back, we pass by an apartment with the blinds drawn, inside are a bunch of students having a Passover seder. "Hey! Let's cut holes in some sheets and run in there!" gleefully remarks Chris. I advise him we should probably get to the show instead.
We get to the venue, and Seth (who is wearing sweatpants) is passed out face-down in front of the stage, snoring. My band sets up and goes on, and its completely uncomfortable as about 200 people not from campus are standing far, far in the back of the room not giving a shit about our shitty music. We end the set and Seth gets up, grabs the mic, and says "Let's hear it for Syd Barrett." Then he pulls me aside and says "Is there anything I can't do?" I tell him just to not lay a finger on me or my little brother, but otherwise to have a blast.
Seth is too fucked up to stand, and is probably still tired from his nap, so he elects to sit on the front of the stage in his sweatpants. He declares that he's "a bit parched" and asks my brother to bring him some Sprite. The set is delayed 10 minutes while my brother finds a vending machine and brings the soda back.
They launch into 2 hours of cruelty, blastbeats, racism, misogyny, etc. It was one of the funniest things I'd ever witnessed live. Seth kept going on and on about how "we" should not have to put up with movies like Save The Last Dance being made. He brought up Save The Last Dance about 15 times. He pointed at a girl in the front in an army jacket and said "People like you and me didn't fight in 'Nam just so we could raise kids in a world where Chinese people drive."
The real fun started when Seth noticed two Nazi skinheads hanging out. Seth pointed at them and said "This one goes out to wigger faggots like you two, two years ago you were hanging out in your bedroom listening to 311." They then played 311 Sucks. After the song, one of the skinheads said "Fuck you". Seth dropped the microphone and tried to grab a table to throw at the guy. This guy was also like 6'6. People held onto the table so he couldn't throw it. Seth picked the mic back up and told the skinheads again that they were "pussy race-traitor wigger faggots" and then tossed the mic stand in one of their faces. The big guy went to kick Seth's ass, but then Chris stood in front of him with his arms folded, smiling, just shaking his head "No".
The set continued, eventually they ran out of songs and decided to do some Picnic Of Love tracks, with Seth just holding the microphone up to his stomach. He started making fun of an Asian woman in the crowd. A kid from the Student Gov't ran up to me and said "Tell them to stop! This ends now! Over!" I said "Actually, you can tell them to stop" and we looked at the stage to see Seth goosestepping and seig-heiling. The kid called me a dick and ran off.
Two minutes later, the fire alarm went off, which I'm convinced the Student Gov't kid had pulled. Chris calmly walked over to the fire alarm, yanked it out of the wall, and spiked it like a football. Regardless the lights went on and campus safety showed up. I was already in trouble, and AC wanted to avoid getting arrested, so I walked Seth back to his car so that at least he wouldn't be arrested for extremely clear public intoxication, among other things. On the walk over, he kept alternating between "You really are a faggot for booking us" and "You know this is all a joke, right?" At one point he said "You're Jewish, right?" and turned my wrist over to see if I had any tattoos. I walked him to the car and thanked him for playing a wonderful evening. I then ran back to my apartment because I saw cops everywhere, and skinheads roaming around.
Back at my apartment, I had two friends visiting from Long Island, and had to give them a ride back to the train station in White Plains. They gathered their things, we laughed about how ridiculous the day had been, and took off. Returning to campus with my friend, we saw both of AC's cars crashed into each other, surrounded by cop cars. We ducked our heads down and headed back to my apartment, not wanting anything to do with whatever drunk driving insanity had occurred.
A week later, I emailed Josh to thank him for the show, make sure their check arrived, and let him know that "I'd heard they'd gotten into a fender bender after the show" and if everything was ok. He responded "Everything was great! We were fucking around on the drive out and smashed into each other. The cops came and we just told them that we were rushing off campus because skinheads were chasing us. They fixed our car and escorted us to the Hutchinson River Parkway and we made it back to Boston without a scratch! Thanks!"


----------



## Ritalincel (May 24, 2021)

[QUOTE="Ritalincel, post: 5861062, member: 442"


----------



## Ritalincel (May 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1157138


----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1157088


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

ah


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> View attachment 1193332


Brazil Moment


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1230978


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1196299






s


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 26, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1242384



wtf is that audio


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> wtf is that audio







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio








your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 26, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1157101



bet you this is in australia 

what a fckn creepy disgusting creature

@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Aug 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1260506



hey


----------



## Yliaster (Aug 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1260507



was that product really the cause of whatever the fck happened to his skull?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> was that product really the cause of whatever the fck happened to his skull?


No his head was always shaped in a fucked up way, what he used on it just made it smooth.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 27, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Aug 31, 2021)

any gore sites still up?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1295449


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 289080


----------



## Spierdolony (Sep 6, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


>



InternetHistorian made a video about this dude


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 11, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)

View attachment 1315676


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 25, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 26, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 28, 2021)

Oops! We ran into some problems.
Oops! We ran into some problems. Please try again later. More error details may be in the browser console.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1339941


jfc


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 28, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1340272


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 30, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 16, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1368086


degenthread


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 16, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 18, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 262333


whats this from?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> whats this from?


Genuinely no idea


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 21, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Genuinely no idea


i think i found it

"Legend of the Galactic Heroes"​


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Oct 21, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 7, 2021)

Fissured tongue - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2021)

fuarkk 50 pages mirin dedication brondo


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Nov 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1397473


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

How to basic


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Dec 22, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1454440


Wo?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Vegyn (Jan 6, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> Post crazy images, videos, etc. I'll start.
> 
> This is not a gore thread but gore is allowed, please do not spam gore.
> 
> ...


the woman being decapitated alive almost made me puke, never going back to this thread again


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 29, 2022)

Vegyn said:


> the woman being decapitated alive almost made me puke, never going back to this thread again







XD


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Mar 10, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

View attachment 1809213


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1809217


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2022)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1809520


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## zerotohero (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Thyroidoverrope33 (Aug 23, 2022)

zerotohero said:


> View attachment 1835820


Blue eyes mogs me


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Aug 26, 2022)

IncelsBraincels said:


>



@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 12, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 18, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Weed (Nov 18, 2022)

a


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 12, 2022)

suicide with shotgun failed man left dying with his face destroyed


I think they should've just jumped off a bridge instead anyways can you guys go to this video https://goresee.com/w/h6de2gwmFK5RMPkjPMABLL and give yasuo a hug in the comments thank you also ily atomic.wtf




goresee.com


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 18, 2022)

Oops!
This video has been archived and is not available to watch at this time.
Oops!
This video has been removed for violating our Terms of Service.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

